# Loving this Spring weather!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I feel bad because looking at these, they are mostly of Remi. He was the only one up & running around most of the night. The girls were exhausted from a jog and chuck it...Remi was not. LOL 

But, here are some pictures from last night of the pups just enjoying the nice weather and being themselves in our yard. 


The girls









The queen herself, Nallah










My babies all together









Thinking about dinner already..


















Being a lunatic like usual









Soooo handsome!









Brownie-O










Speckled Boy


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

GReat pics.! I can tell they are all having a ball....literally! They are all so pretty and shinny. I totally know what you mean about Remi. When Lucky was younger she could go, go go! She ran circles around almost all other dogs!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

They are really enjoing Spring. Great Pictures! Here still very wet. I can not wait for better days.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Such beautiful dogs with big smiles and healthy, shiny coats! I love it!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Beautiful dogs and beautiful pictures. 
Looks like they're all having a blast. 
I wish WE had pretty spring weather here, rather than freeeeezing


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I love your dogs!  They are so adorable!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Your lab girls look so beautiful. I could just steal them and add them to my labby bunch. ;p And Remi is a very handsome boy, he looks like he is one giant muscle.


----------

